# Pacemaker insertion & cardiac catherization



## jemimah crescentia (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi:

For a patient who is in the global period of pacemaker insertion(33208) Dr. has done a cardiac catherization(93510), Medicare has denied to bill for this cardiac catherization procedure as the patient is in global period of another procedure(33208),
Can anyone suggest a modifier for this scenario.

With Thanks,
Jemimah Crescentia,CPC


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 30, 2010)

jemimah crescentia said:


> Hi:
> 
> For a patient who is in the global period of pacemaker insertion(33208) Dr. has done a cardiac catherization(93510), Medicare has denied to bill for this cardiac catherization procedure as the patient is in global period of another procedure(33208),
> Can anyone suggest a modifier for this scenario.
> ...



It really depends on the reason for the heart cath, was it related to the previous procedure or not related? I would take a look at modifier 78 or 79.

HTH


----------



## jemimah crescentia (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your guidance.

With Regards,
Jemimah Crescentia,CPC.


----------

